

Show HN: View HN/Gmail/Hotmail/RSS/FB/IG/Twitter/more from one browser tab - henryw
https://feedhero.com

======
henryw
OP here, the motivation for Feedhero is to allow users to view many different
sources of content in one tab. I was tired of opening several tabs every
morning to check out Hacker News, Gmail, Hotmail, Facebook, Instagram, and
other sites.

Originally scheduled to be completed in 3 month, Feedhero took over a year to
develop as a side project. Most of the time was spent integrating OAuth and
repeatedly overhauling the UI. It is powered by Backbone, Rivets, Node,
Memcache, and Mongo. All social media and email accounts are connected via
OAuth.

I learned quite a bit during this process. If I were to do it over again, I
would probably use a JS framework with native framework data binding and
inline event handler declaration. Also, looking forward to Mongo 3.0 to be
released for row level locking.

Mobile apps are coming soon using the same user accounts. I'm looking forward
to writing in Swift. Feedhero would not have been possible if not for all the
wonderful open source packages out there. Thanks for reading and any feedback
is welcome.

